# Uncle's House, Powys, Wales



## spooksprings (Dec 6, 2012)

*Uncle's House, Powys, Wales*

Hi thought I'd go and see my old Uncle today, havent seen him since 1992 in his Big Victorian House, 
built around 1840! You want to come along too? hmm ok, you can hold the torch.






Lets go through the stained glass, admire its beating entwined hearts, 
symbol of lovers newly blessed





Pause at the intricate detail and...funnel web spiders?





Turn the turned wood handle, hop over the parquet tile flooring.





Hello Uncle?! Well the lights on, but no one in.





Oh nice touch an interior exterior garden window feature.





Euch! It's a little dissaranged in here? Maybe Uncle needs some home help.





He always kept a threadbare house





...leaving pricless paintings by Van Gough lying around





And lots of personal clutter





Personally I blame the 10 types of medicine he takes





Lets see if he's in the study... nope looks like fishing licence distribution is on hold





Uncle is a champion fisher btw. This is the award he won for beating a giant salmon of knowledge into submission using a birch. No, it's not cruel, it's a metaphor.





He also liked shooting sheep in the head on drive by's.





Uncle is not at his Windows 3.0 workstation





I'm not suprised, look at the speed of that internet, full of bugs too.





Lets check upstairs, past the giant totem pole fashioned in a civil way 
to look like a banister.





Ah, the orthapedic bed is empty...Uncle always had severe back pain after the accident, 
he had to use that bat-cave-lift to get downstairs.





Time's running out where the Jivven's is the great man?





Oh this...this...uh, these are pictures of his favourite home carers, all Spanish, not a word of English and all inexperienced under 20 yr olds.






Oh no...he's turned to the demon drink again! He goes crazy when he downs the bottle! Now I know where he is! 





Oh Uncle, Hi! Great to see you again, you've been spreading the Xmas joy in the town square.
Who's this? oh he's my torch bearer. He's going now, to creep about some other dead guys house.

Can I have my torch back plz?

Cheers, James​


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 6, 2012)

Im assuming you are on crack? Good report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 6, 2012)

Loving the commentary dude! Awesome looking place and report


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one am loving the piks and the narration, top stuff indeed, you have a fabulous uncle it would seem


----------



## MPurbex (Dec 6, 2012)

nice report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very enteraining,the stained glass is amazing.Great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2012)

You are chicken oriental! 
Looks a cracking find tho, cheers for brightening our day!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 6, 2012)

Id love to plug that pc in and see what's on it!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 6, 2012)

Landie_Man said:


> Id love to plug that pc in and see what's on it!



Looking at those cowboy pictures, I would leave well be!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 6, 2012)

fab one!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2012)

Weirdness abounds!!!


----------



## BTP Liam (Dec 6, 2012)

Good narration i like it, although a bit 'abstract' hah, I'll have to try adding narration one day it really draws you to each pic.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Brilliant, these are the places I love. Agreed, I'd want to turn on that PC, thats an explore in itself.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great looking site


----------



## banshee (Dec 6, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> Im assuming you are on crack? Good report.



it's likely he downed the rest of the uncles pills :goofy:

love both posts


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 6, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> Im assuming you are on crack? Good report.



*Nah, mushroom season isnt it... *


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 6, 2012)

*Crackin looking place this! Nice set there...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks great, nice pics and fab narration to boot!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the humour, really did laugh out loud.

Great images too.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

Quirkiness gratefully received. Well done, Big thumbs up for the narration


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Dec 21, 2012)

Stunning place!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wicked set very funny and pc would defo be worth booting up


----------



## hfraser02026 (Mar 25, 2013)

Loving your sense of humour. You always manage to make laugh on a dreary monday at work!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 25, 2013)

I too love your bonkers twist on a report! 
Great pics, your craziness!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Mar 26, 2013)

Completely Crazy Mate, Brilliant Report. The Place Looks Sweet.


----------

